# Rio – The hotels of Copacabana today



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

A photographic update made in december 2013, shows the main hotels in the most famous and cosmopolitan neighborhood of the city. Some other information as features of the building, institutional information and curiosities also comes along with the package. I am brazilian, but I'm not from Rio de Janeiro and whenever I go there, I worry too much about where I'm staying in this mega city. I think cool neighborhoods with a lighter traffic and I also consider essential all my needs being attended easily. Always recommend Copacabana, a neighborhood where it is common to find people around the world what makes life easier for foreign people. In other words, a place where you can find all the facilities of capitalism, with the quality of hosting services, taxi, banks, shops and entertainment. To begin, it is very easy to walk in Copacabana. There are 4 main avenues parallel. Subway stations, most hotels and the best shops are located in these axes. From the beach to the mainland, we have *Atlântica* Avenue, *Nossa Senhora de Copacabana* Avenue, *Barata Ribeiro* Street and *Tonelero* Street. Keep these few portuguese names bolded in mind. To facilitate, I've walked in a very easy way. From the begin of the Atlântica Avenue to the end of Tonelero Street, I'll show you the route to main hotels, next to the subway stations of Copacabana, as you can see the arrows below:

*IN THE ROUTE OF THE HOTELS OF COPACABANA*








_Author: Riotur (map scanned and edited by me)_ 

The hotels listed are for all budgets. I prefer hotels that have this package: Gas shower, location out of the corners of the streets and pillows with height adjustment. All of them below offer air conditioning and almost everyone have cable TV with over 50 channels of worldwide. On following data, all images are from my authory. The hotels' informations are based in the data of Emporis and in the pages in english of the hotels. Here, the hotels series, organized from the beginning of the Atlântica to the end of Tonelero:

*WINDSOR ATLANTICA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1020
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.windsorhoteis.com.br/en/hoteis/windsor-atlantica/12/apresentacao.aspx
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 37 FLOORS AND 360 FEET (109.80 METERS) TALL. RESPONSIBLE ARCHITECT WAS PAULO CASÉ. IT’S A FIVE STARS HOTEL AND ALSO THE TALLEST BUILDING OF COPACABANA. THE CONSTRUCTION BEGUN IN 1973, WAS COMPLETED IN 1976. IN 2007 STARWOOD HOTELS AND RESORTS SOLD THE BUILDING TO IBEROSTAR HOTELS & RESORTS, WHICH STARTED A RECONSTRUCTION OF THE BUILDING IN THE SAME YEAR THAT WOULD COMPLETED IN 2008. IBEROSTAR HOTELS & RESORTS SCRAPPED HOTEL RECONSTRUCTION PLANS, AND THE BUILDING WAS AGAIN PUT UP FOR SALE IN LATE 2008. THERE ARE 10 ELEVATORS IN THIS BUILDING. FACADE OF GRANITE AND GLASS AND WITH CURTAIN WALL'S SYSTEM. COLORS: LIGHT BROWN AND DARK BROWN.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*LANCASTER OTHON TRAVEL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1470
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.othon.com.br/en/hoteis/lancaster-othon-travel#o-hotel
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 135 FEET (41.16 METERS) TALL.









_photo taken by me_


*ATLÂNTICO PRAIA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1456
*HOTEL INFO:* Not available in english till december, 2013.
*BUILDING INFO:* EARLY MODERNIST STYLE WITH 15 FLOORS AND 169 FEET (51.81 METERS) TALL. FORMER GRANDARRELL OUROVERDE HOTEL.









_photo taken by me_


*PORTO BAY RIO INTERNACIONAL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1500
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.portobay.com/en/hotels/brazil/rio-de-janeiro-brazil/porto-bay-rio-internacional/
*BUILDING INFO:* 17 FLOORS AND 191 FEET (58.31 METERS) TALL. THE FOUR STARS HOTEL IS THE FORMER GOLDEN TULIP RIO INTERNACIONAL HOTEL. THE CONSTRUCTION ENDED IN 1986.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*COPACABANA PALACE*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1702
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.copacabanapalace.com/web/orio/copacabana_palace.jsp
*BUILDING INFO:* ART-DECO STYLE WITH 8 FLOORS AND 139 FEET (42.54 METERS) TALL. THE COLOR OF THE FACADE IS WHITE. MOST FAMOUS AND LUXURIOUS HOTEL IN RIO DE JANEIRO. GERMAN CEMENT WAS USED IN THE CONSTRUCTION. IT WAS THE SETTING OF THE 1933 MOVIE FLYING DOWN TO RIO. IT IS ALSO ONE OF THE TOWN'S FAMOUS BUILDINGS AND CITY LANDMARK. THE CONSTRUCTION ENDED IN 1923 AND THE RESPONSIBLE ARCHITECT WAS JOSEPH GUIRE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*WINDSOR EXCELSIOR HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1800
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.windsorhoteis.com.br/en/hoteis/windsor-excelsior/2/apresentacao.aspx
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 15 FLOORS AND 168 FEET (51.45 METERS) TALL. FACADE OF GLASS. COLOR: DARK BLUE. FORMER EXCELSIOR COPACABANA HOTEL.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


ASTORIA PALACE HOTEL
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 1886
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.astoriapalacehotel.com/
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 15 FLOORS AND 168 FEET (51.45 METERS) TALL. IN 2005 A RETROFIT PROCESS BEGAN, AND THE BUILDING THAT USED TO BE RESIDENTIAL IS NOW A HOTEL. THE RENOVATION ENDED IN 2007. FACADE OF ALUMINUM AND GLASS. COLORS: LIGHT GRAY AND DARK BLUE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*ARENA COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 2064
*HOTEL INFO:* http://arenahotel.com.br/en
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 14 FLOORS AND 157 FEET (48.02 METERS) TALL. FACADE, RENEWED IN 2009, OF ALUMINUM AND GLASS AND WITH CURTAIN WALL'S SYSTEM. COLORS: LIGHT GRAY AND DARK BLUE. FORMER TROCADERO OTHON TRAVEL.









_photo taken by me_


*OLINDA RIO HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 2230
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.olindariohotel.com.br/site/index.php/br/
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 135 FEET (41.16 METERS) TALL. FORMER OLINDA OTHON.









_photo taken by me_


*TULIP INN COPACABANA*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 2554
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.tulipinncopacabana.com/default.aspx
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 135 FEET (41.16 METERS) TALL. FORMER LUXOR COPACABANA HOTEL.









_photo taken by me_


*JW MARRIOTT HOTEL RIO DE JANEIRO*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 2600
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/riomc-jw-marriott-hotel-rio-de-janeiro/
*BUILDING INFO:* 16 FLOORS AND 213 FEET (64.95 METERS) TALL. THE BUILDING FEATURES A 16-FLOOR ATRIUM ENCLOSED AT THE TOP BY A GLASS PYRAMID. THE UNFINISHED STRUCTURE LEFT BEHIND BY ENCOL WAS BOUGHT BY JW MARRIOTT HOTELS FOR USD 20 MILLION. TO FINISH THE BUILDING ANOTHER USD 30 MILLION WAS SPENT. THE CONSTRUCTION ENDED IN 2001 AND THE RESPONSIBLE ARCHITECT WAS PAULO CASÉ.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*CALIFORNIA OTHON CLASSIC*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 2616
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.othon.com.br/hoteis/california-othon-classic#o-hotel
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 135 FEET (41.16 METERS) TALL.









_photo taken by me_


*RIO OTHON PALACE*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 3264
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.othon.com.br/hoteis/rio-othon-palace#o-hotel
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 30 FLOORS AND 311 FEET (94.94 METERS) TALL. THE CONSTRUCTION ENDED IN 1977 AND THE COMPANY RESPONSIBLE FOR ARCHITECTURE WAS PONTUAL ARQUITETURA.









_photo taken by me_


*PRAIA LIDO HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* NOSSA SENHORA DE COPACABANA AVENUE, 202
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.praialidohotel.com.br/index_eng.html
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE.









_photo taken by me_


*WINDSOR COPA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* NOSSA SENHORA DE COPACABANA AVENUE, 335
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.windsorhoteis.com.br/en/hoteis/windsor-copa-hotel/18/apresentacao.aspx
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*MAR PALACE COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* NOSSA SENHORA DE COPACABANA AVENUE, 552
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.hotelmarpalace.com.br/en-us/
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 135 FEET (41.16 METERS) TALL. RENOVATED IN 2003.









_photo taken by me_


*HOTEL CANADÁ*
*LOCATION:* NOSSA SENHORA DE COPACABANA AVENUE, 687
*HOTEL INFO:* Not available in english till december, 2013.
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 13 FLOORS AND 146 FEET (44.59 METERS) TALL. THE FACADE WAS TOTALLY RENEWED IN 2007. FACADE OF ALUMINUM AND GLASS AND WITH CURTAIN WALL'S SYSTEM.









_photo taken by me_


*BENIDORM PALACE HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* BARATA RIBEIRO STREET, 547
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.benidorm.com.br/?q=en
*BUILDING INFO:* 15 FLOORS AND 168 FEET (51.45 METERS) TALL









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*BANDEIRANTES COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* BARATA RIBEIRO STREET, 548
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.bandeirantescopacabanahotel.com/
*BUILDING INFO:* 14 FLOORS AND 157 FEET (48.02 METERS) TALL









_photo taken by me_


*ROYALTY COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* TONELERO STREET, 154
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.royaltyhotel.com.br/royalty-copacabana/index_ing.html
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*PREMIER COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* TONELERO STREET, 205
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.premier.com.br/website/en/
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*MIRADOR RIO HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* TONELERO STREET, 338
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.hotelmirador.com.br/site/en/
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 135 FEET (41.16 METERS) TALL.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

These following hotels of these four streets, Siqueira Campos, República do Peru, Duvivier and Ministro Viveiros de Castro, are situated almost in the corner with the main routes shown in the map above.

*ATLÂNTICO COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* SIQUEIRA CAMPOS STREET, 90
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.atlanticocopacabanahotel.com/
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 15 FLOORS AND 168 FEET (51.45 METERS) TALL.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*APA HOTEL COPACABANA*
*LOCATION:* REPÚBLICA DO PERU STREET, 305
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.apahotel.com.br/en-us/default.asp
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*ASTORIA COPACABANA HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* REPÚBLICA DO PERU STREET, 345
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.astoriacopacabanahotel.com/
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*ROYAL RIO PALACE HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* DUVIVIER STREET, 82
*HOTEL INFO:* http://royalrio.com.br/site/en/
*BUILDING INFO:* POSTMODERNIST STYLE WITH 18 FLOORS AND 202 FEET (61.74 METERS) TALL. THE CONSTRUCTION ENDED IN 2003.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*REAL PALACE HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* DUVIVIER STREET, 82
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.realpalacehotelrj.com.br/site/en/
*BUILDING INFO:* 13 FLOORS AND 146 FEET (44.59 METERS) TALL.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*COPACABANA MAR HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* MINISTRO VIVEIROS DE CASTRO STREET, 155
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.copacabanamar.com.br/principal/index.html
*BUILDING INFO:* MODERNIST STYLE WITH 13 FLOORS AND 146 FEET (44.59 METERS) TALL.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*IBIS HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* MINISTRO VIVEIROS DE CASTRO STREET, 134
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.ibis.com/gb/hotel-6497-ibis-rio-de-janeiro-copacabana/index.shtml
*BUILDING INFO:* NOT AVAILABLE.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

This picture below I took of the aircraft one of the times I have come to Copacabana. The neighborhood is about 5 miles (8,8 km) far from the Santos Dumont Airport, one of the two main airports of Rio de Janeiro, which will host international events, such as 2014 World Cup and Summer Olympic Games Rio 2016. 










_photo taken by me_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Rio


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The classic ones are beautiful! kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots..I like the copa cabana hotel - it;s gorgeous.


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

I did an update, adding new photos of the hotels in Copacabana. Some are new and others have been posted. Especially the Casa Atlantica, Zaha Hadid project for the Atlantic Avenue that can accommodate flats according to local news reports. The photos were taken six months ago during my last stay in Rio de Janeiro. Enjoy.

Windsor, the highest hotel and Copacabana building that has limited feedback that area due to shadows of questions about the beach. On the streets more funds due to tipping issues of sight of other tallest buildings sites also can not be built. The view from the top floor of Windsor is magnificent.









_picture taken by me on december 9th, 2014_









http://windsorhoteis.com/hotel/windsor-excelsior/apresentacao/

About Casa Atlantica, which will have panoramic views of the sea, these are two of five available renders the architectural firm's website.


















Copacabana Palace, the most luxurious, famous and expensive hotel in town, wait a rival in the latter regard, it may be the Hotel Emiliano, one Chad Oppenheim project, the Atlantic Avenue, still secret.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_

This below is the new thread. Hotel location five-star categorization.

*PESTANA RIO ATLANTICA*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 2964
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.pestana.com/pt/hotel/pestana-rio 
*BUILDING INFO:* 18 FLOORS AND 198 FEET (60.38 METERS) TALL. ALSO KNOWN AS RIO ATLANTICA HOTEL.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_

Rio Othon Palace, the second tallest hotel in Copacabana and located opposite the beach in a more central position, should also provide a wonderful view for guests to choose between the twenty-fifth and thirty floors.









_ photo taken by me_

And lastly, a new one in thread. It appears blank the picture from the right.

*HOTEL DEBRET*
*LOCATION:* ATLÂNTICA AVENUE, 3564
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.debret.com/
*BUILDING INFO:* 12 FLOORS AND 132 FEET (40.25 METERS) TALL.









_ photo taken by me_


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Two more hotels just been inaugurated in Copa. All are in the Barata Ribeiro Street.

*AMÉRICAS COPACABANA*
*LOCATION:* BARATA RIBEIRO STREET, 550
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.americashoteis.com.br/hoteis-no-rio-de-janeiro/americas-copacabana/#/hotel
*BUILDING INFO:* 19 FLOORS.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


*ROYALTY RIO HOTEL*
*LOCATION:* BARATA RIBEIRO STREET, 581
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.hoteis.com/ho266089920/royalty-rio-hotel-rio-de-janeiro-brasil/
*BUILDING INFO:* 16 FLOORS.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_

And on the same street, easy access to Siqueira Campos subway station, will soon be getting this hotel, which is in the final stage of work.

*HOTEL ATLÂNTICO TRAVEL COPACABANA*
*LOCATION:* BARATA RIBEIRO STREET, 544
*HOTEL INFO:* http://www.redeatlantico.com.br/
*BUILDING INFO:* 17 FLOORS.









_photo taken by me_









_photo taken by me_


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I like hotels! Copacabana Palace seems to be the nicest of these.


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

Inauguration scheduled for a new five-star hotel in Copacabana before the start of the Olympics. The prospectus was released a few months.



> "Hotel Emiliano comes to Rio de Janeiro, with a prime location, close to Copacabana Fort and facing the sea, to offer the city a unique hotel with a new level of sophistication, service and style.
> 
> The standard of care Emiliano will offer goers River, an experience so welcoming and friendly hosting as in São Paulo.
> 
> ...



*Address*

Atlantica Avenue, 3804 (Place where worked the former embassy of Austria)


*Pictures of the site and works*




































All four images of my authorship (12/09/2014)


----------

